# $110 table for Primo Oval or Large BGE



## m1garand30064

I just got finished making a new table for my primo this weekend because the cradle that I bought from the factory was very close to losing a caster and collapsing. The total cost was around $140, and i got an awesome table now.

Here is what I did. I bought this table (from Sams Club, not online) for $109 plus tax: https://www.sevilleclassics.com/products.php?pid=92

It is interesting to note that if you buy it from Sams club it is cheaper than the one online and it comes with the casters. 

I also bought an extra shelf to provide more storage and to provide extra support as the shelves are used to hold the table together. It comes with these huge sturdy casters that make it perfect for rolling it in and out of my garage stress free.

I started by cutting 4 inches off of the legs so that the grill would be at a better height for me to grill on and to make it less top heavy. 

I got a piece of cardboard, closed the grill on it, traced around the outside of the grill and then used that as a template to cut the hole out of the top of the table. I drew the template offset on the table so that I would have plenty of room to set a platter to take food on and off of the grill. I then drilled a small hole to use as a starting point for the saws all, removed one of the supports under the table top (which was easy, there were only a couple of tack welds holding it together) and then cut the hole. I put the cart together, and I used some JB weld to fix the shelving in place. It was not needed as the cart is rated to hold up to 1000 pounds, but when you are holding up a $1200 grill going a little overboard does not seem like a bad idea.  The total time to make the modifications and assemble was an hour, maybe two. 

I also got five high powered magnetic hooks to hold grill accessories off the side of the table off of amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Neodymium-Hoo...RW4Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1312309677&sr=8-6

I'm thrilled with it and it would do great with the Big green egg as well. I looked at the dimensions of the different big green eggs, and this table would work for the large egg and smaller. The extra large egg would have too large of a diameter to use this table. 

The total cost with the extra shelf was around $140 bucks which is half of what the bottom of the line cradle or "nest" costs.  A comparable table was well over $600 from Primo, and I am really not capable of building those do it yourself elaborate wood tables I see people posting from time to time.  Normally my projects come out looking like this:







So if I can do this anyone can.

Here are the pics:

First, here is what I have been using and what I bought with the grill:






It was a real piece. The casters were tiny, and one was ready to break off from rolling it in and out of my garage for storage between uses. The tables were flimsy, and if I put 20 pounds of pork shoulder on them they would bend under the weight. I paid $290 for this piece of crap set up to boot. Ugh. You live and learn!

Here is the final product:































And here is where its home is when I'm not using it. 







It is great. It is very sturdy despite all the weight I have on it even when I am rolling it around. It is not top heavy at all, and even when I have the lid open I dont feel like it is in any danger of falling over.


----------



## creekrunner

That's pretty neat, good job. 
Gotta ask, what is the tool box with the pvc drain or vent?


----------



## m1garand30064

creekrunner said:


> That's pretty neat, good job.
> Gotta ask, what is the tool box with the pvc drain or vent?



I have a bbq guru and I built that box to protect it from the elements during low and slow cooks.  It works great!  I've cooked during big rain storms and it remains dry inside of the toolbox.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Very Nice. May have to build one for my egg.


----------



## Brad

Great looking table. Other than the crappy stand you bought how do you like your Primo?


----------



## m1garand30064

Brad said:


> Great looking table. Other than the crappy stand you bought how do you like your Primo?



I absolutely love it.  I had an offset smoker and a gas grill and I never used them after I got the primo.  I cook on it 4 nights a week in any weather.  Heck, I was even cooking on it during snowmagedon!  






It was one of the best purchases I ever made.  I couldnt live without it now!!


----------

